# PTS question



## ihatework (10 February 2016)

I have a couple of lovely old cats. Both are very hyperthyroid and have been on borrowed time for a while.

The older of the two (18/19 ish) is actually chugging along okay.

The younger one (16/17ish) is going downhill and I looked at her this evening and just knew it was her time. Something has changed in her eyes/manner so it will be a vet job tomorrow.

I'm just wondering if it would be fairer to do them together?

They are most likely related, get on very well and im normally away with work a couple of days a week (neighbour feeds) so the older one would be left alone for 48h at a time. 

What would you do?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 February 2016)

If you decide that it would be best for both to go together, then I would respect that decision. One of our cats was greatly affected by her friend being PTS even though there were still other cats in the house, he was her best buddy. If she'd have been old and had heath problems at the time, I would have seriously considered letting both go together.


----------



## ihatework (11 February 2016)

Vet is booked to do both of them at home later


----------



## Lakota_Lizzie (11 February 2016)

ihatework said:



			Vet is booked to do both of them at home later 

Click to expand...

very sorry OP. I do feel that you are doing the right thing, and lovely that your vet is coming to your home, much less stressful for all involved. I hope all goes as well as it can. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Pink_Lady (11 February 2016)

Very sorry to hear this ... you are doing the right thing ... be thinking of you later, hope it all goes as well as it can


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (11 February 2016)

That is a very brave decision OP.


----------



## _GG_ (11 February 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. You poor thing. I totally understand your decision and think it is a very sound one so I hope you can be at peace with it. Bless you...big hugs xxx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 February 2016)

sorry IHW, that's a long time to have an animal-think you are doing the right thing and thinking of you this afternoon.


----------

